# Adidas in Herzogenaurach



## Fireblader (5. Februar 2006)

Hallo

kann mir jemand sagen wann in Outlet in Herzogenaurach bei adidas (Herzo Basse) Sommer Klamotten zu  kaufen sind


----------



## schlupp (6. Februar 2006)

ruf halt einfach mal an. Da sind auch nur Menschen, und die können dir evtl. auch Auskunft geben. ;-)

So long
Schlupp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankenRider (8. Februar 2006)

jo ruf da mal an! das lohnt sich total! ich deck mich da jedes jahr mit schuhen bike sachen und auch normalen klamotten ein. bei nem trikot das normal 50 euro gekostet hätte war das etikett eingerissen. n produktionsfehler, das war locker bei 20 stück so -----> gabs für 15 esen. ne bike/freeride short statt 80 für 30. nach 2000km viel dreck matsch und viel waschen imme rnoch wie neu. is einfach  ziemlich günstig dort. mal anguggn


----------



## saalfelder (8. Februar 2006)

FrankenRider schrieb:
			
		

> ich deck mich da jedes jahr mit schuhen bike sachen [..] ein.


Also gute Bikesachen habe ich kaum gesehen. Für alle Sportarten gibt's ganze Abteilungen und für Radsport ein Regal von max. 5m Länge, wo's Sommer-/Wintersachen und Schuhe gibt. Die Auswahl ist recht dürftig und es gibt nicht alle Größen.
Wegen Radklamotten eindeutig die falsche Anlaufstelle!


----------



## FrankenRider (12. Februar 2006)

hmm naja nur wegen radklamotten loht sichs nich unbedingt nur wenn ich da grad bin kuck ich mal kurz durch ob was gscheites dabei is. mit n bischen glück kann man da einges sparen


----------



## saalfelder (12. Februar 2006)

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mein Filius braucht pro Saison mindestens zwei paar Fußballschuhe und für die Hallensaison nochmal ein Paar. Auch wenn man Lauf-/Wanderschuhe o.ä. braucht, kann man zwischen 30 und 50% gegenüber dem Ladenpreis sparen.
Und man bekommt Nullserien in bekannter Qualität, die wohl nie in die Massenproduktion gehen. Hat also nicht jeder.  
Wer Puma oder Nike mag, fährt halt ein paar Kilometer weiter.


----------



## E36/8 (13. Februar 2006)

saalfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Mein Filius braucht pro Saison mindestens zwei paar Fußballschuhe und für die Hallensaison nochmal ein Paar. Auch wenn man Lauf-/Wanderschuhe o.ä. braucht, kann man zwischen 30 und 50% gegenüber dem Ladenpreis sparen.
> Und man bekommt Nullserien in bekannter Qualität, die wohl nie in die Massenproduktion gehen. Hat also nicht jeder.
> Wer Puma oder Nike mag, fährt halt ein paar Kilometer weiter.



Naja, die 30 - 50% bekommst du mit etwas Glück auch in anderen Geschäften ... herschenken tut Adidas leider auch im Werksverkauf nix! Bin zwar regelmäßig drin aber ohne die 30 extra Prozente, per geliehener Mitarbeiterkarte, würd ich mich echt nicht drum reissen!
Adidas Bikeschuhe taugen nix weil sie zu schnell kaputt gehen und fürs Laufen kommen eh nur ASICS an meine Füße. Die im "öffentlichen" Bereich angebotenen Freizeitschuhe sind meist schon von der letzten Saison. Für Nullserien hab ich leider zu große Füße  

@Fireblader
Bin die Woche wahrscheinlich mal wieder drin, meinst du mit Sommerklamotten Bikesachen oder so im Allgemeinen? Wenn ich drandenk könnte ich ja kurz gucken.
Ach ja, fahr ab März ne 06er SC57


----------



## polo (13. Februar 2006)

oft günstiger ist der sport hoffmann ums eggla rum.


----------



## Riddick (13. Februar 2006)

E36/8 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Nullserien hab ich leider zu große Füße


Ich nicht.  Leider haben sie mir die letzten Schuhe nach einmaliger Benutzung vor der Haustüre geklaut.  Hab' zum Glück nix dafür gezahlt gehabt.  

Ansonsten kauf' ich dort eigentlich auch nur, wenn ich den Mitarbeiter-Rabatt bekomme - dann aber gleich richtig, damit sich's auch lohnt. Und danach gibt's lecker Eis beim Carlo.   

Riddick


----------



## Fireblader (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo Dummschmarrer

Ich meinte Bikesachen speziell,Trikots kurz .Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. Februar 2006)

wie schon gesagt wurde:
im allgemeinen hab ich beim werksverkauf auch die erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht grad viel bikesachen gibt. bzw halt das eine regal.

und ansonsten sind die auch net soooo ultra billig bis auf n paar aktionsartikel und fussballschuh prototypen.

und oftmals is der sporthoffman auch billiger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

